# Help In Jacksonville FL



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I am going to be down there for a few days the weekend after the 4th. I wonder what is biting and if the pier or surf would be better. Any sandfleas down that way ?

Thanks, Keith


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I am stinking envious. You can go south to Matanzas Inlet. This post might do better in the Florida forum. Do a search for surffishingflorida it is a good FL specific site and people on the site share great information on local conditions and fishing locations. I hope you have a great trip. I planning on being down there the last week of July . there is a lot of good fishing there . Oh , and yeah, lots of sand fleas.

ETF


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, and I almost forgot. When you go to that website you may notice the people there do not usually fish long hours. If someone says that they" caught five pomps", it usually means that they caught five pomps in a two hour period. The fishing can be very good there.

ETF


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Fishing Here is picking up here a bit. My range is vilano to matanzas. Lots of whiting, sharks and a few pomps. Sand fleas are thick in spots.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. We are camping at Hanna and I wasn't sure whether to try the beach there, or head to the pier, or ? Just trying to maximize our chances since we'll only be there a few days. Sounds like the Vilano area is pretty popular. Would love to throw some pomps on the grill.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Fort Clinch is so much nicer then Hannah Park Campground Go south on 1A to Guana River and fish the ocean across from the Gate Station and by the dam in the lake. Also Mayport Jetty on the southside of the St. John's and Browns Creek on Heckscher Drive is a good place to wad for specks and flounder.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

Thanks SH, I'll keep that in mind as well.


----------



## rustyhornsby (Jun 24, 2013)

I fish the jax pier all the time and right now alot of whiting and sand trout along with sharks going in the morning will let you know what bites wed night


----------



## Lottatop (May 29, 2010)

there is a good bite of whiting drum and a few pomps--- ponta vedra south to matanzas fresh shrimp seems to do well over fleas and clams high tide out going check out little talbot campground(the best)--- but you can for get it on the 4th


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

For fishing maybe but not camping(little Talbot)


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

I plan to try fleas and shrimp off the pier and perhaps at Jax beach crowds permitting, and maybe right off Hanna Park. Would love to pick up some pomps or whiting for the grill. I would have tried Fort Clinch, SH, but I already have a site reserved at Hanna. Sounds like a good bet for next time though.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips guys. Really helpful.


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

Forgot, Get ya some blue crabs, cut em in half and wait for the Big bonnet heads for the grill.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

My grill isn't that big. : )


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice bonnet head there,
but I think blue crabs are too tasty to through out as bait.


----------

